# Game 3 Development: The Greatest Detective?



## Wake

Good afternoon, everyone!

I'm starting to piece together the 3rd game we'll play, and I was thinking of making it a more themed game. Basic mechanics, but themed&#8212;no advanced scenarios or Saw-like situations. 

The theme?

Sherlock Holmes, and Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows. 

I love this series, and with enough players we should have enough for two Scum teams again, OR one large Scum team and an investigation-immune Serial Killer. Also, some roles will be modified, where a Town player could gain the ability to Roleblock once in the game if he or she survives to Day 4, etc. 

Some major characters in this game will be Professor Moriarty, Lord Blackwood, Sherlock Holems, Watson, and Simza.























Does this seem like the direction you'd like to go for our 3rd game, guys? If so, I figured I'd start busting my hump now getting the stage set. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0hXhGt5XPg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0hXhGt5XPg[/ame]
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td2Zjdjqhhs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td2Zjdjqhhs[/ame]


----------



## Grandma

Interesting...

Sure, why not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So for it Wake.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm game. I mean at the rate we are going it's going to be several months before the next game starts anyway lol but still game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I meant go for it Wake, not so for it-darn typos. And I'm in.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Count me in!


----------



## Grandma

There is one small problem.

In the 19th Century, women's roles were somewhat limited. We were someone's daughter or wife, a maid or governess (severely limiting free movement because they're always on duty,) a nun (again, freely roaming around town is limited,) a prostitute, a barmaid, not much else to choose from.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake's gonna have to modify it some for us females.


----------



## Wake

Usually in themed games, male players can receive female character roles, and vice versa. This makes it so that the playerbase remains anonymous. 

Also&#8212;and this gets more advanced&#8212;the game mod can give Scum what's known as "fake claims." If a Godfather if given a detailed character role about, say, Professor Moriarty, I could give him a second dupe character PM about Watson, in case people try to sort that player out over storyline details.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> There is one small problem.
> 
> In the 19th Century, women's roles were somewhat limited. We were someone's daughter or wife, a maid or governess (severely limiting free movement because they're always on duty,) a nun (again, freely roaming around town is limited,) a prostitute, a barmaid, not much else to choose from.



Please. like women cant be serial killers


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one small problem.
> 
> In the 19th Century, women's roles were somewhat limited. We were someone's daughter or wife, a maid or governess (severely limiting free movement because they're always on duty,) a nun (again, freely roaming around town is limited,) a prostitute, a barmaid, not much else to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. like women cant be serial killers
Click to expand...


Like Sweeny Todd's Mrs Lovett....


----------



## strollingbones

in reality there arent that many women serial killers....compared to the number of men serial killers but i think women are just more tricky


----------



## strollingbones

june is gonna be a busy month for me....but i would love to play


----------



## Wake

I am grateful for everyone who's made these games possible.


----------



## Grandma

strollingbones said:


> in reality there arent that many women serial killers....compared to the number of men serial killers but i think women are just more tricky



There are a lot of "black widows" out there...


----------



## sameech

Sure but might I suggest you make the roles correspond somewhat to the story.  If you make Holmes a good guy and Watson a bad guy and Holmes have no power but some random character have a power it gets to be a mess.  I was in a theme game where every single detail was randomized and the mod storyline based on the theme ended up totally dominating the game in a bad way such that town was lynching power roles because they just happened to have the name of a villain from the theme and the mod narrative made it seem like they were a threat to town.  It was a complete mess.  I think we ran a couple thousand posts on the first day and about as many on the second.


----------



## Wake

Valid points, Sameech. I'm planning to give Scum fakeclaims, in order to be protected. A Godfather would first receive a Professor Moriarty Role PM, but then be given a dupe Watson/whatever Role PM in order to fake out those inquiring about storyline details.


----------



## Wake

*Alright, seeing as how new real-life developments are unfolding, I don't think it'd be wise for me to commit to making this game just yet. It wouldn't be right if I didn't put enough effort into this themed game, and ended up half-assing it. That would stink. Sooo... I'm placing this idea on the back-burner until my employers stop bouncing me around the state. 

Game 3.

Game 3....

...what to do?

I don't think we're ready yet, either, for an advanced theme game with intricate mechanics. We should stick with the bare-bone basics for now, and slowly introduce other general roles, like the Tracker, Watcher, the Masons, and the Mafia Strongman and Mafia Traitor. 

What I do think we're ready for, however, is a Closed Setup.*



> A Closed Setup is one where the roles are not known to the players beforehand. This is the most common type of game. Link.



*Basically, I'll add you all to the party and you'll dance to the music, but you won't know there's a Doctor in the house, or a Godfather, etc. That will definitely add to the mystique of Mafia.*


----------



## Avatar4321

Haha sweet. I hope there is a secret serial killer


----------



## Grandma

Will there be theme roles?


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> I don't think we're ready yet, either, for an advanced theme game with intricate mechanics. We should stick with the bare-bone basics for now, and slowly introduce other general roles, like the Tracker, Watcher, the Masons, and the Mafia Strongman and Mafia Traitor.



1) I would probably start with a one-shot vigilante and make all the PR's on both sides limited use so people have to be more deliberate and cooperative, and do a light theme game first.  Even doing a quick game in a closed set up with a single serial killer and maybe a couple one-shot vigs would be a good transition or no knowledge of roles outside the individual's PM maybe.

2)  I agree with your assessment about not being ready yet.  I haven't played a ton, but I always played with hard-core types who, when you would send up a simple flare with the message hold off you are working on something, they would hold off on the lynch.  I think putting people none of whom can work as a team into a heavy theme game will be a disaster that will make the work on your part not worth it.


----------



## tn5421

/in


----------



## R.D.

I'm in


----------



## Grandma

In.


----------



## FA_Q2

Closed sounds interesting.  There is a little more to it, I imagine, when you have no idea what the actual roles are and weather or not that player is being hones when they out their role.


----------

